# Window Trim/Architrave ? Help!!!



## unclemoey (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a few questions.
1. Does anyone ever put an architrave on a window that does not have a tool/apron and just has regular casing on the bottom?

2. Does anyone ever just use an architrave around doors and skip the windows?

and 
3. Does anyone ever take a thicker profile casing and put it upside down on the bottom of the window to act like a window sill extension/stool to rest the side casing on? So, there would be no need to install a stool? Would this be really cheap looking?

Thanks for all your answers


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

1. I have never seen it, and think it would look odd.

2. Yes this is done fairly commonly. Especially around cased openings.

3. I think this would not look good at all.

Are you dealing with existing casment windows where you are worried about knuckle room on the operating handle?

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

unclemoey said:


> I have a few questions.
> 1. Does anyone ever put an architrave on a window that does not have a tool/apron and just has regular casing on the bottom?
> 
> 2. Does anyone ever just use an architrave around doors and skip the windows?
> ...


1- I have never seen this or done this myself but I have changed the bottom to a crown, see my pic.
2- Yes I have seen it
3- I have done this by request but did not like the look of it, it made the top look way to heavy.


----------

